# Two pre-TOC projects



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

First is a circa 1892-3 bike I got as just frame/fork/crank assy. with a rear hub.
Second is a bike I acquired as frame/fork/partial crank bars, different saddle and bad rear wheel. Circa 1894-5.
Both no names at present. Any ideas?
Thanks, bri.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice bikes bri! I'd love to have the one in pic 3 and I know you had it for sale sans some parts but alas...air cooled VWs are eating my paychecks these days. Maybe I need to reprioritize?


----------

